# 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Big Horn Quad Cab



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Big Horn Quad Cab 4x4 39,500 miles 5.9 Cummins Turbo Diesel 3.73 gears Automatic tranny PW, PDL, Powerseat, Power mirrors, air, tilt, cruise, Pioneer AM/FM Flip out CD with Sirius Satelite Radio and i-pod controllers and remote control, Viper remote start, Z-tech spray in bedliner, Truxedo roll up tonneau cover, factory tow package with flip up towing mirrors and I will include a Prodigy brake controller. $25,000 firm .... truck is located in Ohio


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Good luck with the sale. It is a beautiful truck and a great price.

I must admit I am really liking our new Dodge. Still missing the Chevy, but I am not heart broken by any means. This is a great package for someone.

Jim


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Truck is gone, posted it on craigslist and what a crazy day. Long story short I got $25,500 trade in on a new 2011 Kia Sorento which is what I wanted anyhow. For those of you with trucks that you are wanting to sell I would contact this guy, he offered me $25,500 site unseen for my truck before the Kia dealership e-mailed me.

SAM MULVAINE

VICE PRESIDENT OF OPERATIONS

LENZ SALES & SERVICE

536 S. SEYMOUR STREET

FOND DU LAC, WI 54935

CELL 920-988-0123

TOLL FREE 1-877-777-9139

FAX 920-322-3021

WWW.LENZAUTO.COM


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice!!! That did not take long!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW, that was fast. When something sells that fast, it has to make you wonder if you under priced it. I had that same situation this winter. I listed my snowmobile on Craig's; it sold in less then an hour. When I was looking for trucks, I often visited the Lenz Sales and Service website as they always looked to have nice, clean vehicles.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> WOW, that was fast. When something sells that fast, it has to make you wonder if you under priced it. I had that same situation this winter. I listed my snowmobile on Craig's; it sold in less then an hour. When I was looking for trucks, I often visited the Lenz Sales and Service website as they always looked to have nice, clean vehicles.


Kinda funny because a year ago I tried to trade it in and every dealership in the area laughed at me, hung up on me or were just plain rude to me and told me not to bring it or to get it away from them because they couldn't give it away. I checked the values of it on Kelley Blue Book and Nada both and checked what kind of prices were on trucks in the area, I'm happy with how it went down. I'd have had to sell it for an extra $1500 than what I got out of it anyhow because the truck is worth more than what I bought so I didn't have to pay any sales tax. If I had sold it to Lenz for the price he offered (which is what I got in trade on it) then I'd have had to pay $1500 in sales tax. It was a great deal for me and I'm sure they will sell the truck quickly.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CTDOutback06 said:


> WOW, that was fast. When something sells that fast, it has to make you wonder if you under priced it. I had that same situation this winter. I listed my snowmobile on Craig's; it sold in less then an hour. When I was looking for trucks, I often visited the Lenz Sales and Service website as they always looked to have nice, clean vehicles.


Kinda funny because a year ago I tried to trade it in and every dealership in the area laughed at me, hung up on me or were just plain rude to me and told me not to bring it or to get it away from them because they couldn't give it away. I checked the values of it on Kelley Blue Book and Nada both and checked what kind of prices were on trucks in the area, I'm happy with how it went down. I'd have had to sell it for an extra $1500 than what I got out of it anyhow because the truck is worth more than what I bought so I didn't have to pay any sales tax. If I had sold it to Lenz for the price he offered (which is what I got in trade on it) then I'd have had to pay $1500 in sales tax. It was a great deal for me and I'm sure they will sell the truck quickly.
[/quote]

Im guessing that you are happy in the long term spot for your 5er? No need for a big diesel truck anymore, right?

I bet more and more people do this with the high fuel prices.

You could buy a bigger rv and permantly plant it somewhere versus buying a smaller one that is only used for mobile use.

This makes great since in our times.. You can spend the extra money you normally would be spending on travel costs and invest that into the trailer.

If you ever need it moved, there are many ways to get it moved.

Use the higher fuel mileage kia to go back and forth to the 5er.

Nothing wrong with what I think you done here. Just was wondering if this is your thinking here. Makes for a really great get away and the setup is already done when you get there.

Bring a few changes of clothes and some groceries and Relax. Forget about dealing with traffic and trip planning.

I say great idea!

Carey


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> WOW, that was fast. When something sells that fast, it has to make you wonder if you under priced it. I had that same situation this winter. I listed my snowmobile on Craig's; it sold in less then an hour. When I was looking for trucks, I often visited the Lenz Sales and Service website as they always looked to have nice, clean vehicles.


Kinda funny because a year ago I tried to trade it in and every dealership in the area laughed at me, hung up on me or were just plain rude to me and told me not to bring it or to get it away from them because they couldn't give it away. I checked the values of it on Kelley Blue Book and Nada both and checked what kind of prices were on trucks in the area, I'm happy with how it went down. I'd have had to sell it for an extra $1500 than what I got out of it anyhow because the truck is worth more than what I bought so I didn't have to pay any sales tax. If I had sold it to Lenz for the price he offered (which is what I got in trade on it) then I'd have had to pay $1500 in sales tax. It was a great deal for me and I'm sure they will sell the truck quickly.
[/quote]

Im guessing that you are happy in the long term spot for your 5er? No need for a big diesel truck anymore, right?

I bet more and more people do this with the high fuel prices.

You could buy a bigger rv and permantly plant it somewhere versus buying a smaller one that is only used for mobile use.

This makes great since in our times.. You can spend the extra money you normally would be spending on travel costs and invest that into the trailer.

If you ever need it moved, there are many ways to get it moved.

Use the higher fuel mileage kia to go back and forth to the 5er.

Nothing wrong with what I think you done here. Just was wondering if this is your thinking here. Makes for a really great get away and the setup is already done when you get there.

Bring a few changes of clothes and some groceries and Relax. Forget about dealing with traffic and trip planning.

I say great idea!

Carey
[/quote]

That's exactly the thinking here. We decided to go seasonal at the end of 2008 when we still had our Outback (30FRKS 5er) because diesel was expensive ($4.80 / gal) and what we were spending to go to Bristol and Talladega Nascar races each year paid for our camping all year. Now that we have been parked for a full season plus we found we didn't use the truck as a truck that much anymore so it made sense to trade it in and get something much cheaper to operate on a daily basis. Now that we have the Sandpiper it's more like a vacation home because it's so big. We love the campground we are in, there are tons of things to do in the area as it is parked in the heart of Ohio's Amish Country and it's only an hour from Cleveland and Columbus, so if you want to go to the city you can. We still have an old F150 to haul wood, go to Menard's, Lowe's or Home Depot and haul stuff home so it just made great financial sense. I narrowed my choices down to the Kia Sorento, Honda CRV and Chevy HHR because I needed a SUV type vehicle to haul the dogs to the camper with. I bought the Sorento because it's an all new design with excellent styling and a ton of amenities even though I bought the stripped down base model. I thought eventually I'd come to not like the styling of the HHR and we already have one CRV and the Kia was a few thousand less than the CRV. I also liked the Saturn Vue but with Saturn going out I didn't want to buy one. I did have to spend $257 to protect the hatchback area from dog hair and such with products from www.hatchbag.com which everyone who has dogs and a suv type vehicle should check out. But yes Carey you hit the nail on the head, totally a financial decision.

The other Carey.....LOL!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I was just wondering.. They way that 5er is set up Id leave parked too. Sweet!

Id have bought the Kia also. I have a friend who has a 2007 model and its been a really great car.

Yeah they are gonna have to lower nascar tickets if they want people to go anymore. They are trying, but they are gonna have to do more. Those nascar boys are gonna have to take a paycut just like everyone else has had too..

Well, if you ever need it moved somewhere and need someone to move it, Im just across the state. I take trailers to a dealer just north of columbus prolly 5-6 times a year. lol

Someone is going to get one sweet dodge!

Enjoy your vacation home!

And you are just as important as me. So Im the other Carey, lol


----------

